# Where can I buy tubing to bleed my brakes?



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I want to bleed my brakes, any idea where I can find some tubing with a 4mm center… You know the tubing to attach to the bleeder value so I am transfer the old brake fluid to a container without making a mess.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Home Depot (or other home improvement store), plumbing department.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Home Depot (or other home improvement store), plumbing department. *


Thanks, I have no clue.:thumbup:

What is the normal use for this type of tubing?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Pet store; fish tank tubing.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Thanks, I have no clue.:thumbup:
> 
> What is the normal use for this type of tubing? *


Think very small gerbils. :dunno:

I have no idea, but that's where I got my tubes as well. you might want to get something flexible AND slightly smaller than the bleeder nipple so that it'll slip over and form a nice seal.


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

CD, 

Check your PM!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> you might want to get something flexible AND slightly smaller than the bleeder nipple so that it'll slip over and form a nice seal. *


*un-droop*

:yikes:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Thanks, I have no clue.:thumbup:
> 
> What is the normal use for this type of tubing? *


For one, it is used for the hot water dispensers.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Any hardware store...


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

You may also want to consider picking up a "Mityvac" hand operated vaccuum pump to bleed the brakes with. The kit I have comes with tubing and adapters to fit over many brake bleeder nipples. It's also handy for sucking out excess brake fluid.

These pumps are available at JC Whitney as well as other places.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

for a real cheap solution, a big syringe can work well too.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I bought my mine at home depot.
If you want help bleeding things out, I'd be happy to.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Pick up about 3 feet of 3/16" ID (5/16" OD I think) clear vinyl tubing at a hardware store or home center. That size has worked well on BMW calipers from my 2002 all the way to my E46 as well as a buddy's Mustang.

Ed


----------



## AgileM3 (Oct 7, 2002)

*My first posting here...*

And I thought I start out well to build good karma. I'm a regular at bimmerforums.com and thought I'd check y'all out.

For very detailed instructions on building a brake bleeder, see...

http://www.apexcone.com/Bleeder/bleeder.html

Works like a charm - just used it Saturday night on mine.

So anyways, hello to everyone and good luck.

Ed


----------

